# Blue Cypress



## Frank_Sebastian (Oct 15, 2007)

I have been thinking about going. Today would have been about perfect. I want to use my lowsider so I need calm weather.

Frank_S


----------



## easydays (Apr 13, 2008)

It's been a long time since I've fished it but if the water is high it gets tough to fish. Have you fished Lake Jackson at all. I'm wanting to head over to it before the holiday if we get a warm up. This next week looks like a winter freeze for a few days


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

Late day should be ok, Duck hunters are out now...


----------



## HighSide25 (May 15, 2007)

nobody duck hunts blue cypress lake. you will be fine. and if by some odd chance you do see some floting plastic duck decoys, just stay away


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Hopefully no duck hunter out on Dec. 8...season is closed and reopens the 11th.


----------

